# Hey i want ALL your opinion on this issue..



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

I am going to start breeding high grade crystal shrimps soon.. minimum of grade A.... then i thought.. Hey i want a rack with at least 20gal for each tank... as we all know.. CRS needs a proper cool temperature... living here in malaysia.. YOU NEED A CHILLER if not temperature will soar up to 31C in the day.... So this is my question to to you al.. I need to save money at the some time.. Im thinking to combine all the 4 tank's filtration and chilling into 1 big powerful canister filter/chiller.... My LFS thinks it is possible to do that and would save more rather than buying 1 filter for each tank. Like i said.. i want to start breeding shrimp from Grade A to Grade SS... knowing these shrimps are very picky.. Would this system work?


----------



## Wood (Jul 27, 2006)

Chuppy said:


> I am going to start breeding high grade crystal shrimps soon.. minimum of grade A.... then i thought.. Hey i want a rack with at least 20gal for each tank... as we all know.. CRS needs a proper cool temperature... living here in malaysia.. YOU NEED A CHILLER if not temperature will soar up to 31C in the day.... So this is my question to to you al.. I need to save money at the some time.. Im thinking to combine all the 4 tank's filtration and chilling into 1 big powerful canister filter/chiller.... My LFS thinks it is possible to do that and would save more rather than buying 1 filter for each tank. Like i said.. i want to start breeding shrimp from Grade A to Grade SS... knowing these shrimps are very picky.. Would this system work?


Would the system work, I am sure it would. However, it may be more difficult than you think and there may be consequences to having one filter for all tanks.

Most would say that it is not a good thing to have one filter for all tanks. I also think it is not a good idea. If one thing goes wrong in one tank, then it goes wrong in all tanks. If you accidentally spill something in one tank, its goes to all. There are many different worst-case scenarios that can occur. To be on the safe side I would stay away from using on filter for all. It may not be as bad as it sounds, but I am always on the "better safe than sorry" side when it comes to potentially wiping out all shrimp you have 

Now, if you are set on using one filter for all tanks then you must worry about a chiller. I have seen a post somewhere about how someone used a mini refrigerator and cut holes in it to run the water flow through. As the water flowed through the tubes inside of the fridge it was cooled because of the low temp. It makes sense and was apparently an inexpensive solution to other more costly pro-chiller methods.

What I would do is use sponge filters on each tank. Keep the tanks open top, no hood or glass, and blow fans on each one. Not just one big fan, but individual fans for each shelf. You will be surprised at how effective this can be, even though the surrounding air may be very hot. Test it out. Take two 10g tanks and fill each with water. Blow a fan on one and not the other. See the temp difference to know whether or not fans will be effective....

Good luck 

-Ryan


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks will do...!


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Another thing to consider that may be a bit cheaper than a chiller but more reliable than the fan method would be air conditioning. Something like this, but local to you.

Buy a standalone air conditioner, partition off the area the tanks will be in, and run the exhaust of the A/C outside. Keep that small portion of the room nice and cool and you can probably reduce evaporation as well. If possible, you would want to plumb the drain pan of the A/C outside as well since you'll have plenty of condensation (assuming Malaysia hasn't changed since I was there last).


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Keeping the tanks in a room with a window a/c unit would probably be the best option.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Once again thanks all for the advice..... I am going to go with my very first idea..... and im gonna give you all a feedback about it soon enough, what im intending to do this time is im getting 3 90cmx25cmx25cm.... powered by an Eheim professional II(unsure which model but it looks impressive) and chilled by quite a reliable chiller from china...... Resun.... it does it's job....


----------



## Hashbaz (Apr 23, 2006)

Chuppy, how are you going to regulate the water levels in each tank? A centralized sump is usually the filter of choice for multiple tanks.


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hmm my latest post.. i now know what filter i am using.. it is the Eheim Professional 3e(the one good enough for 180gal.)


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

Hashbaz said:


> Chuppy, how are you going to regulate the water levels in each tank? A centralized sump is usually the filter of choice for multiple tanks.


Regulating water levels? easy control filter inlet outlet for each tank using those valves... so the pressure from the filter could be distributed accordingly.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hashbaz said:


> Chuppy, how are you going to regulate the water levels in each tank? A centralized sump is usually the filter of choice for multiple tanks.


I'd run the canister and the chiller from the sump...gravity-fed water from the tanks to the sump?


----------



## Chuppy (Aug 5, 2007)

hmmm that's an idea... but it is sort of too late.. none of my tanks have overflow chambers... I'll call up my dealer/LFS about it.. thanks for the idea.. might be using this technique for my next rack


----------

